# Newborn struggling to find a teat.



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

Jackson had her first baby about half hour ago, a little black one. I'm a bit worried tho cos it's struggling to find a teat. I've tried to put it near one but it's not taking it. How long is too long without drinking? 

Also, she is purring fast, but not pushing or contracting. This can take a while right? We were told by the vet that there is more than one in there.


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic over. I'm a first time kitty midwife so was worrying over nothing. She had 5 beautiful black kittens, one has a White tipped tail. They're all feeding well and Soss looks really relaxed. I'm so proud of her. I'll post pics when i'm back at work tomorrow.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see pics. I'm glad she and the babies are doing well.


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

Do kittens suckle constantly? I'm worried cos some seem to be struggling again and I don't know if I should be helping them to find a teat or just leave them to it cos they're having a break. Obviously I want to give them all the best chance of living so want to do all I can.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

No, they don't suckle constantly. They spend a lot of time sleeping too. Remember, they're blind so they have to hunt for a teat when they're hungry. it can take some time, but as long as they find one and are eating, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks. And is it normal for her to leave the nest? She keeps miaowing at me, like she doesn't want me to leave the room.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Leaving the nest for short periods of time is normal. Mom's got to eat and use the litterbox, etc. As long as she returns to the kittens, I'd say everything's ok.


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok, thanks. She's breathing quite fast and her ears are hot. She seems ok otherwise tho. I'm worried in case a placenta didn't come out. Do you think I should be worried? What happens if a placenta doesn't come out, although I'm 90% sure they all did. It's just 2 came out at the same time and I didn't realise for a while due to the way she was laying. So I didn't see a placenta, but she may've already eaten it. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

It is warm/hot where you are? She might just be hot from all the exertion. Pushing babies out is hot hard work. Make sure she has cool water available to drink and plenty of food available. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

DarkCat is right. She'll need lots of fluids now. She'll leave them for a short period to use the litter box and to eat. I always made food and water available, because if the kittens start crying, she'll want to go right back to them. When they're a bit older, she'll be able to take longer breaks, and might "ask" you to kitty sit!  

Black kittens.... :luv


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

I've just given her a big cuddle. I've put her food and water outside the box but she prefers to drink my water out of the glass!! I'm so proud of her and I love her so much. She's doing so well. 
My fiancé has bought her loads of yummy cat treats which she's enjoying.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

If I recall correctly, newborns will 'claim' a teat and each kitten will only suckle from one specific teat. They find their chosen teat by smell. They will go past 2 or 3 other teats to find "their" teat. Could this be what you are seeing?


----------

